# Things Every xxxxx Should Know



## Marauder06 (May 13, 2009)

American N NZ's post here http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?t=19236

gave me the idea for this thread.

What advice would you give someone starting out in some phase of life though which you have already passed, or are in now? 

Student, Soldier, mother, businessman, librarian, troll,  whatever, what would you say to someone starting off?


----------



## x SF med (May 13, 2009)

Don't do drugs. Trolls don't do drugs.
Seriously, though.
Be a sponge. Eyes, Ears and concentration. Only open your mouth to eat or ask a well researched question.


So, Sir - why all of the leading and introspective thread starting posts lately?  Are you ok?  [shakes Mara] Are you ok?  [points to Boon]  You! Go for help, call 911.  [Troll Medic begins the initial assessment of the patient...]


----------



## RackMaster (May 13, 2009)

The most important advice I can give, no matter what you are doing or plan on doing; enjoy the fuck out of life.   Don't go crazy into debt to do retarded shit but stay within your means and have a good time.  You never know when you'll hit that fictitious brick wall and life turns around to smash your junk up into your throat...   So enjoy it while it lasts, then if your junk gets smashed, be positive and find new ways to make you happy or to do the things that made you happy in the first place.


----------



## JBS (May 13, 2009)

gdamadg said:


> The most important advice I can give, no matter what you are doing or plan on doing; enjoy the fuck out of life.   Don't go crazy into debt to do retarded shit but stay within your means and have a good time.  You never know when you'll hit that fictitious brick wall and life turns around to smash your junk up into your throat...   So enjoy it while it lasts, then if your junk gets smashed, be positive and find new ways to make you happy or to do the things that made you happy in the first place.



X2 on the debt!  Debt free is THE way to go!


----------



## x SF med (May 13, 2009)

JBS said:


> X2 on the debt! Debt free is THE way to go!


 
I used to be debt free...  not too long ago...not at the moment, though.

So, it was a brick wall falling out of the sky and smashing my junk into my face that caused it?  I thought it was changing jobs and moving across the continent...  same-same, I guess.

x3 on the be happy.


----------



## FNULNU (May 13, 2009)

For the soldier:

Take care of your joints, and when you do bust your knees (and you will), listen to you physical therapist.  You will heal much faster.  

Refusal to write your own awards and or NCOERs is equal to refusing awards and promotion.  Take it from a nine year E-5 with five deployments and two awards 

Don't whine.


----------



## Headshot (May 13, 2009)

Decide what your standards and principals are and stick by them come hell or high water.  Too many flip floppers these days running around from this to that because things don't go their way.  Realize that everyone will not always agree or stand by you in the tough times and strong principals are a best friend when others are running for the door.


----------



## 104TN (May 13, 2009)

Until you’re married don’t ever let another person shape decisions about your future. 

Just because _you_ are monogamous doesn’t mean the person you’re sleeping with is. Wrap it up.

If you’re not happy with where you’re at in life it’s never too late to start from scratch. 

Hardship and your memory of it will both pass with time. 

There are times when taking a knee is the most macho thing you can do.

Whatever "it" is you'll always like it better when it's over.

The real ride always starts after you get off the bus.


----------



## DoctorDoom (May 13, 2009)

Don't be a surgeon because you think it's "cool."  Or that it makes you cool, or right about anything else.  Do it because staying up 3 days in a row saving drug dealers who got shot is endlessly fascinating and makes you stay awake because you're really excited about everything you got to see, do, and learn.


----------



## parallel (May 14, 2009)

Its not the end of the world if you step on your dick... just don't keep time on it.


----------



## tova (May 14, 2009)

Stay true to yourself, regardless.


----------



## formerBrat (May 14, 2009)

As much as it sucks to hear cause it's cliche; 

When you do school, regardless of what that "school" is, high school, college, masters...PhD (I would imagine this applies to any military school as well, but I'll leave it to BTDT's to confirm), etc. Do it to the best of you ability. There is plenty of time for everything at school, i.e. having fun as well as taking care of the business you are there to do. Even if you get to party less than the individual next door, it will benefit you much more to get what you can out of those classes for the long term. :) :2c:


Oh....it's much easier to STAY in "shape" or well conditioned than it is to GET in shape or condition.


----------



## 0699 (May 14, 2009)

Integrity.  Always practice honesty.  If you can't be honest, don't say anything.

Give a days work for a days pay.

Never talk behind someone's back.  It always gets back to them.  If you can't say it to their face, don't say it.  If others around you are gossiping, walking away is often the best solution.

Be courteous to everyone.  Never hurts and you can always be discourteous later.

Cultivate friendships.  Find people you like and work to develop friendships with them.  The best friends are the ones that will check you when you're being a dumbass.

Call your mom; wish I was better at this one myself.

Tell the people who're important in your life how you feel about them.  You never know when they'll be gone.


----------



## 0699 (May 14, 2009)

x SF med said:


> So, Sir - why all of the leading and introspective thread starting posts lately?  Are you ok?  [shakes Mara] Are you ok?  [points to Boon]  You! Go for help, call 911.  [Troll Medic begins the initial assessment of the patient...]



*ACTIVATE THE EMERGENCY RESPONSE PLAN!!!*


----------



## HOLLiS (May 14, 2009)

^^^ all very good advice.  

But why didn't someone mention having enough cold beer on hand was important too?   or BBQ?


----------



## BS502 (May 14, 2009)

To the sibling of a deployed soldier I'd offer the following insight..

Read, research and stay in the loop....but don't glue yourself to the news 24/7.

If you don't have a flag, buy one, put it up, think of your soldier and be proud.

Educate people, but never divulge too much info.

Upon their return be available, not overbearing. 

Send care packages. Send letters. Accomodate special requests if possible.

Pray often, pray hard. If you have kids, encourage them to include your soldier in their prayers.

Stay busy. Think positive.


----------



## Centermass (May 14, 2009)

Whatever you do in life, whether it's digging ditches, kicking down doors or working at some fortune 500 company, doesn't matter. Even if you wind up digging ditches, be the best damn ditch digger that ever lived. 

Know the difference between true friends and acquaintances. 

Do the right thing. If if doesn't feel right, chances are it probably isn't. 

Have the balls to speak up if you see something wrong and do something about it. To walk by, say nothing and do nothing just said it's okay and sets a whole new standard. You have also just made yourself a sheeple. 

Notice the positives of those around you and acknowledge such. It's always more common to notice a screw up and give someone an ass chewing. And if that is the case, do it behind closed doors and out of earshot from everyone else. It's none of their business.  

There's a time and a place for everything. Educating yourself and learning when exactly that is could make you a genius.   

Work hard, but not so much that life passes you by. No one's ever been on their deathbed wishing they had spent more time on the job. 

And when it is time to go, remember that you can't take it with you, but also, what you leave behind as your legacy may be more wealthy than all the riches in the world. :2c:


----------



## bear creek outpost (May 14, 2009)

live your life today as if you would be standing in front of the man upstairs tomorrow.

keep an open mind  about everything but make up your own.

bussiness is in the business of making money .you are expendable unless your the owner. therefore never give notice unless you have something else lined up.

treat people like you would like to be treated because one day your helper may be your boss

the higher and mightier you get the more it hurts when you hit bottom.

no matter how much your friends and family say you can count on them you are ultimately responsible for your own servival. govt programs were created to make politicians look good not to actually help you .

hope for the best but plan for the worst . still trying yo get this one through to the wife and kid


----------



## Frank S. (May 14, 2009)

Don't be a slave to your demons, make them work for you. Respect people not simply for what they do but for what they would not do.
Oh yeah: beware of discussing your dream(s), it's an almost surefire way of making sure it/they won't happen.


----------



## Gypsy (May 14, 2009)

Listen to your gut in any given situation.  Always.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (May 15, 2009)

Headshot said:


> Decide what your standards and principals are and stick by them come hell or high water.



AMEN Brother. It's just the cowboy way (yeah  yeah I've ready waaayyy too many westerns)


----------



## SpitfireV (May 15, 2009)

"The true test of a man's character is what he would do, not when someone is looking, but if he knew he would never be found out." 

(Paraphrased).


----------



## digrar (May 16, 2009)

Never dead head or starve a pump, always ensure flow, never mix nitrites and nitrates and always use a spotter when reversing off of a blast pattern.

We have out field trainer on site and it's time for our 24 monthly suck eggs session. :)


----------



## G-Man222 (May 29, 2009)

*Knowing what you know now...*

What kind of advice can you give others perusing your professions?

MOS Irrelevant, branch irrelevant, TIS Irrelevant etc.

This is open to ALL branches, ALL MOSs, and ALL kinds of units.

Knowing what you know now, what you've accomplished, etc.

For SEALs, Rangers, EOD, Special Forces, Infantry, Tank Crewmen, Commo, Military Intelligence, Military Police, Medics, etc. etc. etc.

For your particular career, from MOS/A School, to your follow-on schools, to your unit assignment, to just performing your job.



For someone outside looking into your profession, what would you tell them that you wish someone had told you prior to you going to your selection course, AIT, etc. ?

What would you tell them you wish you were told previously, on the best way to succeed in the training to master your profession? In "School"? In your unit?

What do you wish someone would have told you, in making a career of your profession? A career remaining in your unit?

What mistakes have you made, and what advice would you give someone else so they do not make the same mistakes you did?

What things have you done "right" that have helped you succeed, and what advice would you give someone else to do the same things "correctly"?

This is merely an interactive guide, so other wannabes (and myself) can get a better grasp of the military world while working our way into the ranks. And most possibly into the very jobs, and units you do/are in.

Since I have to wait until March 18th before I can do any Enlistment Processing again, PT aside (still doing PT) I'd like to aid other Wannabe's in joining the ranks, and accomplishing things I myself am temporarily ineligible for.

My hopes are, the more interactive of information this thread becomes, the better/easier it will be for others aspiring to join your ranks can choose the path they hope to walk, and better prepare themselves for what's ahead of them.

And this is not USA specific. 

Even for the foreigners as well, same questions apply, only towards your experiences serving your nation. in your branch, unit, MOS (job) etc.? (I definitely know there is at least one Australian Army wannabe on here, I've spoken with him a couple times in the past, and know there are a few Australian Army Soldiers on here etc. etc. )

ALSO! ASI, SQI, etc. info is same deal, i.e. Snipers, Dog Handlers, etc. etc. etc.

Any, and all input is welcome.


Thank you everybody, even for your time in just reading this. :)


----------



## arizonaguide (May 29, 2009)

G-man, good questions.

I have one answer that I think is important.
Always try to do what is "right". Stand up for what you believe to be the "right thing to do" as per what values your Mom and Dad may have taught you...no matter if you are 25yrs old, or 75 years old. Decide on your values, and stand up for them.

Don't let anyone tell you that "you can either do what's right, or you can have a career". Bullshit.

True that life has some times where you have to "pick your battles", and maybe it's not always correct to address an issue "head on" at THAT time...but don't compromise on your values because you think it might further your career.

IF you surround yourself with quality people, for every person that sticks it to you because you wouldn't compromise your values, is another person who will STAND UP for you when you make that stand.

The ability to sleep at night with a CLEAR CONSCIENCE is the most valuable thing in the world. To be able to walk down any street, and NOT have to look over your shoulder wondering why "that person" seemed to look at you a little too long...it's a RARE thing these days.

As somebody said before...it's the Cowboy way. And most of all, it's the (old school)American way. Sure you may raise a little hell, and such, but don't ever just walk on weaker people. Stand up for them. This may be a bit before your time, but check out the movie True Grit (John Wayne). 

I'm sure folks older/smarter than I can add to this thought. The hardest times come when there ARE NO good choices, and you have to pick between two shitty decisions. That's called a "Catch 22". That's when the choices get tough.

But most of the time just try to do what you know feels like the right thing to do, and it will always sort itself out. Teach the younger people that same message.

:cool:


----------



## rv808 (May 29, 2009)

Always do your best.  Our service members deserve nothing less.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 30, 2009)

As for choosing my branch of service (Army National Guard), I was unable to join any other branch of service due to getting in trouble with the law as teenager. I tried to join the USMC and was turned down, I tried to join the regular Army and was turned down, I even tried to join the US Navy and was turned down. Two years later I ran into a National Guard recruiter and was given a wavier and joined with in a week.

Choosing my MOS (Infantryman) was based on my personal idea of being a soldier, I wanted to fight. My father’s side of the family was all combat arms officers, my mother side of the family were all enlisted support. My grandfather from my mother’s side was in the medical field and begged me to pick an MOS that would build a civilian carrier. I dismissed his pleas on the grounds that I did not want to serve my country in an MOS that would not put me in front of the enemy. Looking back, I would have made the same choice today.

BCT/ AIT were nothing what I had expected or prepared for, the PT was easy and the training was dumb’ed down to a level that any person could pass. The road marches were the most challenging for me, but even those were made to pass. Even with all of the ease and simple training, the hardest thing for me was being away from home and dealing with all of the different personalities with in the platoon/ company. I was never a social person before I joined and this caused me to be extremely frustrated with the lack of personal space and privacy. I have since gotten over that! ;)

I was fortunate to go straight to the battalion scout platoon as my first assignment. In the scout platoon I was challenged more by the INDOC (14day) program and being accepting on my team (90 day probation period), then I ever was in the 17 weeks I spent at BCT/ AIT. I learned to be the best that I could possibly be and to become a team player. I learned to rely on my teammates and to be reliable for my team, I become in tuned with mission prep and becoming proficient in my duties. These experiences have been valuable in everything I have done since.

I volunteered in 2003 to deploy to Iraq (04-05) after sitting on the bench, I wanted to experience combat and go against the “warrior test” that I thought was important. My experience from that deployment was that I should have waited and gone with the unit I trained with and knew well. Even though I have a bond with the soldiers of the unit I deployed with, it was not all fun in the sun. I had to re-earn the respect I had in my old unit and I went from the HSLD soldiers in a tested and probated scout platoon to a NG line unit. It was an un-fun/ unsafe experience to say the least.

I returned from Iraq and became an operation warrior trainer (OWT) instructor in small arms and combatives. This was a very important lesson in my life, b/c I was able to influence soldier of all ranks and MOS’s to become better in their shooting and fighting skills. I felt that I was making a difference and helping to prepare soldiers going over seas, to deal with the things I had experienced and felt that I was unprepared to deal with. This was a great experience for a soldier who recently returned from direct combat in Iraq.

In 2007 I had begun to feel pressured to train soldiers in things I felt were unsafe and incorrect, I realized that my experience and understanding of the war in Iraq had become outdated. I requested to be released from the OWT program and volunteered to deploy to Iraq again. In 2007 I started to train up and deployed back to Iraq in 2008, needless to say my first experience in Iraq compared to my second was night and day. I have since returned and have been in medical hold (WTU) receiving medical treatment of injuries I had received on both deployments. I will be leaving the military with in the next several months, due to my injuries and families request.

Now I would be lying if I said I did not have any regrets and or unsatisfactory accomplishments from my service. I never went to Airborne/ Ranger school, two schools I swore I would go to before I left the military. I never became a member of two units I swore I would join before I got out. However, my HSLD time has come and gone and as I stated before “I never joined to do anything other then fight”. My interest in the military stops there and I have come to terms with my current health that will keep me from continuing on that path.

My personal advice to someone looking to take a path similar to mine is to take advantage of ever opportunity you are given to accomplish your thoughts and goals. Devote every once of energy and mental focus you have to your service to your country and brothers in arms. Stay positive and motivated and remember that everything you do is important. Take all training seriously and drive your self to be the best in every aspect of your duties. Stay confident in your abilities and be confident in the abilities of your brothers to your left and right. And as always do the right thing, no matter how it will affect you our your unit.:2c:

Good luck! ;)


----------



## arizonaguide (May 30, 2009)

rv808 said:


> Always do your best. Our service members deserve nothing less.


Exactly.
Do what you know feels like the right thing to do, and it will always sort itself out. Teach the younger people that same message. :cool:



> _Read a book on American History; then pass it along to a teenager. Help them know what freedom is, tell them of the sacrifices of our forefathers Then explain to them what caused the fall of the Athenian Empire._
> 
> _Tell them of the sacrifices Americans have made for the people of the world who wish to be free. Tell them about our service personnel who have made a commitment to freedom pledging all including their life for people we do not know because it is the right thing to do._
> 
> _Help them to learn to cover their heart when the American flag passes and to stand as it represents all our country was created for and all the men and women who have made the supreme sacrifice. Teach them to think and to become informed, to avoid the brain washing attempts of mass control. Teach them to research, become knowledgeable, informed, and appreciative of that fragile flower called freedom; for once lost it can only be regained by great courage and greater sacrifice._


 
G-Man, Here's a great read for you.
http://www.amazon.com/First-Seal-Roy-Boehm/dp/0671536265
:)


----------



## AWP (May 30, 2009)

LOL, that's a shotgun approach to information gathering. Sadly, many of the questions are career field or unit specific.

I’d say everyone on this board, if not driven to be in a SOF unit, is driven to succeed. That internal fire isn’t something that is easily created by your drill sergeants or instructors, that’s something you build from within.

I think it is the Intel and Support section further down that has threads on things every NCO and Officer should know. Read those, it will give you some insight into good behavior. To be fair, you also have to experience bad behavior to see how important those threads are. There’s also a reading list in the same forum, I’d start looking at those books. Also, every service has a reading list, go find those and look at the books for any rank or the E-4 and below ranks; don’t forget that current events have their roots in sometimes ancient history, so to learn about the world today it helps to learn about the world from centuries or even millennia ago.

When you get in, chase knowledge; don’t necessarily chase badges or tabs unless you need those for a career path.

At some point should you do it long enough you may find yourself overwhelmed with choices. Choose one and don’t look back. Don’t live in the past and think “shoulda’, coulda’, woulda’.” If you spend too much time looking back you won’t see where you are going. It is an easy trap to fall into.

Be the best at your job, it opens up doors for you.

Learn how to deal with people, I see too many of the youth today that are socially inept.

One last thing: relax.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 30, 2009)

Threads merged.


----------



## EverSoLost (May 30, 2009)

Great advice thanks




Freefalling said:


> ; don’t forget that current events have their roots in sometimes ancient history, so to learn about the world today it helps to learn about the world from centuries or even millennia ago.
> 
> When you get in, chase knowledge; don’t necessarily chase badges or tabs unless you need those for a career path.
> 
> ...


----------



## x SF med (May 30, 2009)

Live your life with honor and integrity - you owe that to those around you, even if they do not live by those rules;  you owe it to yourself, so that you can look at yourself in the mirror everyday without puking at what you have become without them.

It's easier to be honest and admit you fucked up, than to lie and have to remember what you told to whom.

A simple small act of kindness has the power to multiply, a simple small act of evil can do the same.


Enough philosophizing for me - I'm going camping overnight.


----------



## DoctorDoom (May 30, 2009)

x SF med said:


> I'm going camping overnight.



Sure rub it in... I'm on call again.  Haven't gone camping in YEARS.


----------



## Teufel (Oct 25, 2009)

What the GI Wants in His Leaders 

The men and officers of an infantry battalion on combat duty with the Twelfth Army Group in France were asked this question: "What qualities, in your opinion, make a man a good leader?"** Here are the most frequently mentioned leadership qualities as worded in the men's replies:  "A leader must have a thorough knowledge of his job and must see that his men know that he knows it.  "He must rotate duties and missions without partiality, exercising judgment and fairness in all decisions and never allowing personal feelings to affect the performance of his duties.  "He must think clearly and he able to make quick, sound decisions. He must give orders with an air of confidence even when the going gets rough.  "He should show a cheerful front under even the most trying circumstances and never appear excited.  "He must make the men feel that he is interested in them and doing his best to help them. The men should know that he will stick up for them if need arises. * *"The leader should have something called 'personality.' If the men do not feel free to come to him, he is not their leader.* He should know each man personally and understand the job of each man under him. * *"He must earn the confidence and respect of his men by sharing their common lot; they should be able to think of him as one of them. * *"He must comply with his own rules and regulations and should never ask his men to undertake a mission that he would be unable or unwilling to attempt himself. * *"He must be in the fight with his men, but even when setting an example of courage should not expose him-self foolishly nor allow or expect his men to do so. * *"The good leader encourages; he does not nag. * *"The leader should keep his men oriented as to their mission and situation."


----------



## x SF med (Oct 25, 2009)

A sense of humor is required to survive without going insane.


----------



## shadoload (Oct 26, 2009)

Learn everything you can about leadership. Everything else will follow that.......


----------



## Marine0311 (Apr 3, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> American N NZ's post here http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?t=19236
> 
> gave me the idea for this thread.
> 
> ...



1. Surround yourself with positive people. Those who are experts, champions and very successful.
2. Don't do drugs, pollute your body and stay out of trouble with the law
3. Read
4. Go to college
5. Learn how money works. Save it
6. Steer clear of relationships that will drag you down. This applies both men and women. If someone doesn't meet your standards then walk away.
7. Take care of yourself. Go to the gym, run, yoga, etc
8. Travel when you can.
9. Learn a trade. Learning to fix a leaky pipe, hammer nails or do basic repair around your house isn't voodoo magic.
10. Study a martial arts, how to shoot a gun and how to defend yourself from attack. Don't be someone that says "It won't happen to me" because it may
11. If you're going to enlist and serve choose your own path
12.  Do not loan others money unless you have a written agreement you're going to get it back.
13. Be nice


----------



## ArcticOneSix (May 5, 2011)

> Refusal to write your own awards and or NCOERs is equal to refusing awards and promotion. Take it from a nine year E-5 with five deployments and two awards



Additionally, reward HARD work...dont reward some one for doing their freakin' job.


----------

